
Show HN: HackerNews community on spectrum.chat - wavicle
https://spectrum.chat/hackernews
======
mathnmusic
Interesting. Although, I've found spectrum's performance unsatisfactory.
Still, given that it's now acquired by GitHub/Microsoft, hopefully things will
improve. Would also like them to release at least a PWA for better mobile
experience.

------
wavicle
HN lacks othe ability to delete comments and accounts. OTOH, Slack etc are
private and lock up good content/discourse away from search engines.
Hopefully, spectrum will offer a better balance.

